# mushrooms how do i atatch my mush room to a rock



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

just got a loose mushroom and wondering how to atatch it


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I used the gel superglue, it's aquarium safe, otherwise they'll just fly around in the current and die under some live rock.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have put mine where the flow is not strong and they attached themselves but like effox says u can use gel superglue


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

Use a small container, not too big. Put some rubble rocks in there, or anything that you want your mushromm to attach to. Put enough so that the material covers bottom of the container. Put your mushroom on top of the materials and in the center of the container. Drop the container in a low flow area of your tank. The mushroom should attach in a week or so.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to take a piece of mesh and wrap the mushroom and rock together inside the mesh. Within a few days the mushroom will be attached and you can remove the mesh.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

great ideas im tring Georges way till i get some glue and or meach thanks !!!!


----------

